# Costa linda beach resort versus Playa Linda



## sirguy (Aug 18, 2006)

Which resort is better? Room size, views, activities, etc...


----------



## DianneL (Aug 18, 2006)

Haven't been there in several years, however when there stayed in Costa Lynda.  We loved it.  It is in the area of the beach known as "the low rise area" and the Playa Lynda is in the area know as "high rise" (or at least that is my recollection).  I only saw the Playa Lynda from afar, but did love the Costa Lynda.  Nice view of the beach.  Nice rooms (as I remember we had a two-bedroom unit).  Would definitely stay there again.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Aug 18, 2006)

I think they are both very nice, but different. It really depends on what you want. Most of the units at Costa Linda are 2 bedrooms, where as Playa Linda has Studios, one and two bedroom units. I own at Playa Linda, as that is what I preferred when shopping for a timeshare. The reasons (as stated above) is that 1) PLBR is in the high rise section which is busier with restaurants, casinos, etc all within walking distance 2) we do not rent a car...a choice we make, so being in the high rise section suits us much better 3) all the units at PLBR have great views (don't know about Costa Linda but based on how it is built, I would have to say they do as well)

Costa Linda I think is a more relaxing, low key timeshare and many people prefer that. We don't. We like all the action of the high rise area and the conveniences of being able to walk everywhere in the evening. 

Either resort is very nice. The choice will probably come down to location.


----------



## Larry (Aug 19, 2006)

chrisnwillie said:
			
		

> I think they are both very nice, but different. It really depends on what you want. Most of the units at Costa Linda are 2 bedrooms, where as Playa Linda has Studios, one and two bedroom units. I own at Playa Linda, as that is what I preferred when shopping for a timeshare. The reasons (as stated above) is that 1) PLBR is in the high rise section which is busier with restaurants, casinos, etc all within walking distance 2) we do not rent a car...a choice we make, so being in the high rise section suits us much better 3) all the units at PLBR have great views (don't know about Costa Linda but based on how it is built, I would have to say they do as well)
> 
> Costa Linda I think is a more relaxing, low key timeshare and many people prefer that. We don't. We like all the action of the high rise area and the conveniences of being able to walk everywhere in the evening.
> 
> Either resort is very nice. The choice will probably come down to location.



Completely agree !!! We also own at Playa Linda and love the resort and location. Both are really nice resorts we just prefer to be in the middle of the action in the high rise area and never rent a car. Just walk out the door and your right on the beach and walking distance to all the hotels and casino's in the high rise area. 

We have friends that own at Costa Linda and they love the resort but always rent a car when they vacation there. I much prefer to be able to walk to restaurants or take a cab downtown or even use the bus system without the hassles of driving and parking.


----------



## abc31 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Loved the Costa Linda*

I stayed at the Costa Linda last fall and loved it.  It does depend on what you want.  I walked past the Playa Linda and it looked nice, but the beach there looks much more crowded than the beach at the Costa Linda.  The Costa Linda is on the widest stretch of beach.  We enjoyed relaxing days at the resort.  We didn't rent a car, but we took cabs to the highrise section or into town for I think $8.00 a ride to have dinner.

The rooms at Costa Linda were very roomy & comfortable and very very clean.  The housekeeper came in every day and cleaned from top to bottom.

The staff was great too.


----------

